# Syria and Iran caused Hurricane Sandy



## Danjanou (1 Nov 2012)

Yup I believe this?  :

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2012/10/30/pro-assad-page-claims-syria-and-iran-engineered-hurricane-sandy/?wprss=rss_world

(reproduced with the usual caveats yada yada)



> *Pro-Assad page claims Syria and Iran engineered Hurricane Sandy*
> 
> Sources confirm that hurricane Sandy, now buffeting the U.S., was carried out by highly advanced technology developed by the heroic Iranian regime, in coordination with our resistant regime. These sources have also confirmed that experts from Syria have contributed in carrying out this work. This is the consequence of attacking Assad’s Syria and threatening its security.


----------



## medicineman (1 Nov 2012)

Kind of like CIA sponsored earthquakes in Central America in the 70's/80's?

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Nov 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yup I believe this?  :
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2012/10/30/pro-assad-page-claims-syria-and-iran-engineered-hurricane-sandy/?wprss=rss_world
> 
> (reprodcue with the usual caveats yada yada)



 :facepalm:


----------



## Danjanou (1 Nov 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Kind of like CIA sponsored earthquakes in Central America in the 70's/80's?
> 
> MM



or those crop failures in the old Soviet Union during the Cold War. All CIA secret magic weapons.


----------



## PanaEng (1 Nov 2012)

That's it, we've had enough, they must pay for this...
I lost cable for 3 hrs!!!  we can't let them get away with this.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Nov 2012)

The US could just buy facebook and block Syria- that'll have them eating out of our hands in no time.


----------



## PanaEng (1 Nov 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> The US could just buy facebook and block Syria- that'll have them eating out of our hands in no time.


That's what the current regimes in Syria and Iran would love the most - takes out most of the opposition comms means.


----------

